#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست راهنمایی جهت سوکتهای لباسشویی ال جی مدل WD8980CH

## hamed.he

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میشه راهنمایی کنید که سوکت برق لباسشویی ال جی مدل WD8980CH کجا نصب میشه؟
عکس برد رو زیر پست گذاشتم.
با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------

*Ferydon62*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ashkan.eft

سوکت سفید 3 عددی کنار رگلاتور

----------

*Ferydon62*

----------


## ashkan.eft

سوکت سفید 3 عددی کنار رگلاتور<br><br>17.jpg

----------

*Ferydon62*

----------

